# ISO Crab Mold



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2005)

Many years ago, while living in San Diego area, I had a church function (training) that I attended at another member's home.  She had made this wonderful appetizer of a gelatine mold that had crab meat in it.  It was a little sweet, a little salty, with generous chunks of crab.  It was served with a garden variety of crackers and torn whole wheat bread.

Last summer, on my trip to San Diego, I ran into the creator of this dish once more.  I asked her for the recipe.  She couldn't remember ever having made such a thing.

It was elegant and deliscious.  I would love to be able to take something like this to a New Year's feast held with a good freind, my wife, and his wife, that we have every year.

So, I'm ISO, crab/gelatine mold.  I imagine this could be made with any sweet, mild, cooked seafood such as shrimp, scallops, etc.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 10, 2005)

FNBR's christmas issue had one I was thinking about trying- again, I haven't tried it yet!  Here is the link so you can see if it is close to what you are looking for.  Even so, it may be a good starting point!  It calls for shrimp, but I am sure you could substitute.  

http://www.favoritebrandrecipes.com/Recipes/035/4384001035.htm


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 10, 2005)

Was it pinkish in color?  I posted a lobster mousse recipe once, which is the same as a mold, somewhat similar to the recipe Shannon posted.  Here is the link.  You could substitute crab.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/lobster-mousse-12011.html?highlight=lobster+mousse


----------



## Corinne (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't think this is what you are looking for but this is a favorite of mine that you might want to try. I have such a craving for it right now. I like to dip Honey Batter Chicken Tenders into it! 

Mom's Crab Spread
1	small can crabmeat mashed
1	small can shrimp mashed
1	8-oz pkg cream cheese 
1/2	cup	tomato soup 
1	cup mayonnaise 
1/3	medium	green pepper diced
1/3	onion diced
1	stalk celery diced
1	package	 gelatin 

Instructions: Combine crab, shrimp, cream cheese, & tomato soup. Heat in double boiler or microwave until cheese melts.

Add remaining ingredients. (Chop veggies in food processor.) Mix everything together & pour into greased mold or bowl. Chill.


----------



## Constance (Dec 11, 2005)

Here are a couple of good-looking ones, one with tomatoes and one without.

Shrimp and Crab Mousse

1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1/3  cup cold water
10  ounces tomatoes -- pureed
8 ounces  cream cheese
1 cup mayonnaise
3/4  cup celery -- finely chopped
1/2  teaspoon lemon juice
1 1/2  cups  crab and shrimp -- cooked and chopped
dash  salt
dash Tobasco sauce

Soften the gelatin in the cold water. Bring tomatoes to a boil, reduce heat, and slowly whisk in gelatin water mixture. Add cream cheese and stir until melted. Remove from heat and cool to room temperature. Whisk in mayonnaise, onion, celery, salt, Tabasco, and lemon juice. Stir to blend completely. Refrigerate for about 15 minutes, then fold in crab and shrimp. Transfer mixture to a serving bowl or decorate mold and refrigerate overnight.  A fish mold is ideal for this mousse. For decoration, use olives for the eyes, fresh parsley or fresh dillweed for eyebrows, sliced almonds for scales, and pimiento strips on the tailfin.
Serve with cracker, cocktail toasts, or with slices of dark rye or pumpernickel.
*********************

SHRIMP MOLD

   8 oz Cream Cheese
   1 can Cream of Shrimp Soup (or substitute cream of celery)
   1/4 c Onion, finely diced
   1 c Mayonnaise
   1 c Cold water
   2 tbls Gelatin, unflavored (2 pkts)
   1 c Celery, finely diced
   2 can Shrimp or crab meat (small)(or one of each)

  In a large saucepan, combine cream cheese, soup, and onion.  Heat until all
  dissolved and blended.  Add mayonnaise, mix well, and remove from heat.

  Sprinkle gelatin over water and heat until dissolved.

  Add celery and seafood to soup mixture, then add gelatin and mix all well.
  Pour into 6-cup mold and chill until set.

  Serve with sourdough rolls thinly sliced and crackers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Everyone.  All of the recipes given have mayo, or something like it in them.  But this recipe was a pale pink gelatine mold with crab meat mixed into it.  I'm kinda thinking clam juice, with a touch of tomato added, and sweetened just a touch.  Boil and add gelatine, then crab meat, and put in a suitable mold.

I'm just not sure though.  It would be another experiment.  I guess I would be making a kind of molded aspic.  

The recipes given look very good.  I'm just gonna have to add them to my recipe list.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm working on this one for you GW...this may be a little closer to what you are looking for. Try looking under aspics.

V-8 Shrimp Aspic (sub crab meat)
Yield: 6 Servings

3 c V-8 juice
1 c Celery
1/3 c Onion
2 tb Brown sugar
2 Bay leaf
1 ts Salt
2 Unflavored gelatin
2 tb Fresh lemon juice
1/4 lb Bay shrimp

COMBINE TWO THIRDS OF THE V-8 JUICE, ONE-FOURTH OF THE CELERY, ONIONS,
BROWN SUGAR, BAY LEAVES, AND SALT IN A SAUCEPAN, OVER A MEDIUM FLAME HEAT
TO A BOIL, REDUCE HEAT, AND SIMMER FOR 5 MINUTES SOFTEN GELATIN IN
REMAINING V-8 JUICE FOR 5 MINUTES ADD TO HOT MIXTURE, STIR TO DISSOLVE STIR
IN REMAINING LEMON JUICE REMOVE FROM HEAT COOL IN A COLD WATER BATH CHILL
FOR 60 MINUTES FOLD IN SHRIMP AND REMAINING CELERY CHILL UNTIL WELL SET
SERVE SLIGHTLY CHILLED, WITH CROSTINI TO THE SIDE
************

Or maybe this one, subbing tomato puree for the avacado....

AVOCADO-SHRIMP ASPIC

1 tb Gelatin
2 tb Cold water
1 c  Boiling water
1 c  Sieved avocado
1 1/2 tb Lemon juice
3/4 ts Salt
1-2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
dash Tabasco
1 Pimiento, minced
1-1/2 c Shrimp, cooked and shelled

Soften gelatin in cold water, add boiling water and stir to dissolve. Add avocado, seasonings and pimiento.  Chill until mixture begins to thicken, then add shrimps.  Turn into cold wet mold, chill until firm, and unmold on lettuce.
*****************

By the way, when I first saw the title of your post, it brought to mind some dreaded shellfish disease.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 11, 2005)

Goodweed, the shrimp mold recipe that I use does have a pale pink hue to it. It is one of my favorite recipes and here is the version I use.


Shrimp Mold


1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 tablespoon unflavored gelatin 
3 tablespoons hot water
1-8 oz. package cream cheese, softened
7 oz. can shrimp
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup finely chopped celery
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1-2 teaspoons Tabasco sauce, optional


Remove cream cheese from refrigerator at least 4 hours before preparing. Heat soup. Dissolve gelatin in hot water. Mix gelatin into heated soup. Cool slightly. Add cream cheese, shrimp, mayonnaise, celery, green onions, garlic, and Tabasco sauce to soup and gelatin mixture. Mix well. Spoon into mold and chill overnight or 6-7 hours. Serve with crackers.


----------

